# New pants



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Looking for a new pair of pants but I'm having trouble deciding on what color to go with based on my jacket. I can't find my jacket online at the moment but this jacket is very similar, the color is identical--http://www.dogfunk.com/dogfunk/ANL0302/Analog-Render-Jacket-Mens.html 
I was thinking some brown(chocolate) or greyish kind of like these Special Blend Toofer Pant - Men's - Free Shipping! from Dogfunk.com
thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

I think you can go for this site Prom Tuxedos- Latest Tuxedo styles for proms by FineTuxedos.com
here having lots of collection ....... with new kind of style


----------

